# Please help as soon as possible



## Alcatelpixi (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello Respected Sir. 
I'm from Pakistan living in Malaysia.
My agent cheat me very badly eat all money and not renew my next visa. But thanks to Allah I get my passport back now my leg cut at work place with aluminum now doctor put steches very bad condition . So I want go back soon immigration out pass or travel pass fees 400rm only but agent want total 1000rm to 1500rm .i have total 1000rm for out pass and for ticket so any person please help me Allah help you for this please I also go immigration but they say use agent but agent use us for money I can pay maximum 200rm who help me please. <snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you to our Malaysia forum in the hope of attracting a bit more attention. However it is never a good idea to post personal contact information on a public forum like this.

Admittedly we don't have lots of traffic in the Malaysia forum. It sounds as if your problems are serious and of a legal nature. But let's see if someone has some advice that might help. The only thing I can think of is to possibly contact your national consulate in Malaysia and see what they can recommend.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

